# Best Body Scrub?



## PnkCosmo (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm in need of a good winter time body scrub. Something that will exfoliate, yet make my skin nice &amp; soft.

Any recs?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 4, 2004)

OMG! The asolute BEST scrub I've ever tried so far is by Bath and Body Works... (Aromatheraphy collections) It's the "Sugar Scrub" it's part sugar and part oil, so it's really gets off the dead skin - but leaves you SO soft that you don't even need moisturizer!!! Just make sure to wash out your shower afterwards, the oils sometimes make the floor really slippery. But otherwise it's a definite 2 thumbs up!















My favorite is the Lavender Vanilla... mmmmm


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

I have to rave about The Body Shop's scrubs - they were the first I'd ever tried, and I love them. Also, for a cheap but excellent scrub, Got2Be makes a sugar scrub in a large orange tub. It works great, and smells good, too! I'd also go with the B&amp;BW scrubs, because B&amp;BW stuff is always great.


----------



## bonbon412 (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree on the Bath and Body Works Sugar Scrubs...amazing, but $20! Alba Botanicals has a Sugar Cane Body Scrub that in my opinion is just as good for only around $8.00 Its also made of sugar and oil and has a wonderful sugary smell. I absolutely love it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah, the Bath &amp; Body works scrubs are a bit pricey... but you don't really HAVE to do it everyday... and a little goes a long way - so I think you get your money's worth. A jar usually lasts me over a month. And I think the results that I get from it are priceless


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 14, 2004)

The Body Shop scrubs are $16, I think, but they can last a looong time. And they always have excellent sales, where you can get them for less than $12!

The Got2Be scrub, and another one I have (can't think of the name) are HUGE and less than $10 for a tub and tube. I'll find the names - they're drugstore brands. Plus, I'll find my recipe for an at-home brown sugar scrub that's every bit as effective as these pricey ones - plus, it's edible! LOL!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 15, 2004)

my current faves are jaqua vanilla orange scrub, and TBS mango peach scrub. im on my third tube, whish has to be a record for me. even when i really enjoy something, there are so many things that id like to try that i usually dont get around to buying another.


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* OMG! The asolute BEST scrub I've ever tried so far is by Bath and Body Works... (Aromatheraphy collections) It's the "Sugar Scrub" it's part sugar and part oil, so it's really gets off the dead skin - but leaves you SO soft that you don't even need moisturizer!!! Just make sure to wash out your shower afterwards, the oils sometimes make the floor really slippery. But otherwise it's a definite 2 thumbs up!
My favorite is the Lavender Vanilla... mmmmm





I can't believe this post has me LEMMING a body scrub!!! I WANT IT NOW


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* I can't believe this post has me LEMMING a body scrub!!! I WANT IT NOW



I love them! Especially the lavender vanilla - I think it's the best scent... My mom had gotten a jar in a bath &amp; body works gift set as a present from someone, and after she showed me how her skin felt after using the scrub - well let's just say her jar 'disappeared" for a little while. LOL



But, I finally went about 2 days later and bought some - (Mom took hers back LOL) I love it. Give it a try! 
(also... for a nice compliment to go with the 'sleep' scrub... is the pillow mist. I don't know what it is, but it ataully helps me get a good sleep! )

Thats anotyher reason I like the Lavender Vanilla - it's part of the 'sleep' collection - and actually works! And I need all the beauty rest I can get!)


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2004)

Stop making my lemming worse than it already is.. We can't get Bath &amp; Body Works over here!

But i got some good news today. My parents are going to NYC, Miami &amp; on a cruise around the caymen islands in April so i'm gonna have a list the size of the Empire State Building with all the products i NEED on it &amp; i'm gonna make them get me everything on it!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* Stop making my lemming worse than it already is.. We can't get Bath &amp; Body Works over here!
But i got some good news today. My parents are going to NYC, Miami &amp; on a cruise around the caymen islands in April so i'm gonna have a list the size of the Empire State Building with all the products i NEED on it &amp; i'm gonna make them get me everything on it!





awesome!! Too bad you aren't going too!



Welp, you better start on that list now... apparently you can't get some major goodies over there!!! Here.. I'll start it for you: 1. All Day Eyeshadow Base

2. B&amp;BW sugar scrub

3.Visine

etc etc etc


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm gonna copy &amp; paste that directly now.. The list is gonna be HUGE by the time April comes!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 26, 2005)

I've only tried one scrub called I'm In the Mood for Scrub &amp; wasn't impressed. I've been using a nylon scrub cloth for years &amp; love it. Since Hawaii has a large Asian population, it's widely available &amp; I've seen it in the Asian areas of mainland cities. I think you can find something like it @ the Body Shop as well. I use it w/my favorite bath gel (just a dime-size amount b/c it lathers well) all-year-round.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I've only tried one scrub called I'm In the Mood for Scrub &amp; wasn't impressed. I've been using a nylon scrub cloth for years &amp; love it. Since Hawaii has a large Asian population, it's widely available &amp; I've seen it in the Asian areas of mainland cities. I think you can find something like it @ the Body Shop as well. I use it w/my favorite bath gel (just a dime-size amount b/c it lathers well) all-year-round. are you talking about one of those bath pouf things, or is it something else? i recently got a "soap sock" and i dont know how i feel about it. its a nylon mesh bag with a drawstring. you put the soap in, and it kicks up a huge lather while exfoliating. its really worth it for clear glycerine soaps that dont lather much on their own, but i dont get much of the soaps smell. i wish someone would come out with a fantastic smelling soap that lathered as well as a bar of zest, etc.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* are you talking about one of those bath pouf things, or is it something else? i recently got a "soap sock" and i dont know how i feel about it. its a nylon mesh bag with a drawstring. you put the soap in, and it kicks up a huge lather while exfoliating. its really worth it for clear glycerine soaps that dont lather much on their own, but i dont get much of the soaps smell. i wish someone would come out with a fantastic smelling soap that lathered as well as a bar of zest, etc. I love the way Dove smells... can you squirt some body wash in it?


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 26, 2005)

in addition to the soap, or instead of? i do have a pouf that i use with my gels/washes. i dont feel like anything less than some real soap (ok, a detergent bar) gets my.......danties clean, so i use a fun smelling soap or gel on my top half, and a non fun bar soap on my bottom half.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* in addition to the soap, or instead of? i do have a pouf that i use with my gels/washes. i dont feel like anything less than some real soap (ok, a detergent bar) gets my.......danties clean, so i use a fun smelling soap or gel on my top half, and a non fun bar soap on my bottom half. Yeah - agree w/ ya there


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 28, 2005)

No, this one's like a long, rectangular wash cloth made of nylon. Kind of looks like this:






but is constructed of this material:






I always find them @ Longs Drugs &amp; whenever I'm in SF, I see them in the Asian markets. They run about $3, but are so good when it comes to lathering. Makes my skin super clean &amp; smooth. A friend of mine who was born &amp; raised in Honolulu, saw mine when I went to SF &amp; asked me to send some when I returned. I was shocked to learn that after all those years in Hawaii, he'd never seen one of them.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 31, 2005)

ooh, interesting! thanks for the pic. ill have to look for one. i used to have one of those mitts, but it was painfully scratchy. it was convenient because i didnt have to worry about keeping hold of anything. i have a stall shower, and i actually have to open the door and hang my bum or head out in order to pick something up from the floor. not fun. lol.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jan 31, 2005)

Here's my fav!


----------



## Lealabell (Feb 1, 2005)

Is origins "Paradise Found". It smells divine and I don't need to use body lotion after using it (which I love because it saves time). I quite fancy trying the Chocalate one they do, but it's lower priority than some other things I want.

Lea

XxX


----------



## Marisol (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so glad I was browsing though here because I am in need of a new scrub. I want something that smells good but also that it works. I think I may try the Bath &amp; Body Works one.

Any other recommendation?


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 28, 2005)

I love the lavender vanilla too! I use the pillow mist alot, it smells so good!

I think that it is one of the absolute best smells out there and yes!! it does make you sleep better!






Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I love them! Especially the lavender vanilla - I think it's the best scent... My mom had gotten a jar in a bath &amp; body works gift set as a present from someone, and after she showed me how her skin felt after using the scrub - well let's just say her jar 'disappeared" for a little while. LOL



But, I finally went about 2 days later and bought some - (Mom took hers back LOL) I love it. Give it a try! 
(also... for a nice compliment to go with the 'sleep' scrub... is the pillow mist. I don't know what it is, but it ataully helps me get a good sleep! )

Thats anotyher reason I like the Lavender Vanilla - it's part of the 'sleep' collection - and actually works! And I need all the beauty rest I can get!)


----------



## essentialskin (Aug 28, 2005)

Now in trying not to sound like a gimick, I can't say enough about Dead Sea Salts. Yes I have a skin care line and make one, but the reason I make one is because they are simply the best. Not only will they exfoliate your skin, they are very cleansing, help to reduce cellulite and rid water retention and even help body acne. The one I make is Triple Action No Drip Dead Sea Salt Body Scrub, but as you know there are a ton on the market. The only difference with mine is that I've formualted it to contain natural oils and essential oils, but it doesn't drip and isn't runny. I loved dead sea salts but hated the way it was so oily and runny, more scrub went down my drain than on me. I also didn't like the way it made my skin really oily, which my scrub doesn't do, it just makes your skin feel moisturized.

Basically there are a ton of scrubs out there, but if you want a scrub that actually has some skin benefits go with a dead sea scrub they are incredibly theraputic, muscle relaxers the list goes on, it's one thing I can't be without.

Here's a pic so you know what I mean when I say "No drip" instead of an oily base it's made more like a whipped cream containing the essential oils and natural oils, so when you use it it actually clings to your hand and body.









Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* I'm in need of a good winter time body scrub. Something that will exfoliate, yet make my skin nice &amp; soft.
Any recs?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 29, 2005)

make your own - with sugar and olive oil!


----------



## monniej (Sep 2, 2005)

i use these exfoliating gloves everyday and at $6 a pair they outweigh the need for a body scrub. i love them and my skin feels great. i wash them in the machine with my delicates, and when they start looking worn i toss them and get another pair. i do use an arbonne scrub for my feet though. check with kim - i think she's an arbonne rep.

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* No, this one's like a long, rectangular wash cloth made of nylon. Kind of looks like this:






I always find them @ Longs Drugs &amp; whenever I'm in SF, I see them in the Asian markets. They run about $3, but are so good when it comes to lathering. Makes my skin super clean &amp; smooth. A friend of mine who was born &amp; raised in Honolulu, saw mine when I went to SF &amp; asked me to send some when I returned. I was shocked to learn that after all those years in Hawaii, he'd never seen one of them.


----------



## afternoonchai (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* I'm in need of a good winter time body scrub. Something that will exfoliate, yet make my skin nice &amp; soft.
Any recs?

I absolutely love LÂ´oreal Exfotonic scrub! ItÂ´s very effective yet leaves my skin soft and smooth. IÂ´ve been using it for ages now.


----------



## dylansmommie (Sep 18, 2005)

I love CH, S&amp;S and B&amp;I scrubs. The S&amp;S and B&amp;I are about the same sugar consistancy as the BBW, but not as much oil. The CH I like is a whipped sugar scrub, great for if you don't want it oily at all.


----------



## Salope (Sep 25, 2005)

I really love H20's Almond Body Scrub. It smoothes my skin really well (my upper arms are rough) and it smells great (I love the smell of almond). It also lathers like a soap which is nice too. I finally found it again at Nordstrom's after desperately searching for it for two years. Yippieeeeee.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 26, 2005)

I love The Body Shop scrubs, and I also have those mitts which you can use with regular body wash and voila you can exfoliate, but nothing compares to a nice scrub.


----------



## MARIAN (Sep 26, 2005)

CLARINS EXFOLIATING BODY SCRUB

Very fine, a non-irritating, spherical polishing grain helps eliminate dead skin cells and enhance cellular renewal.

- Big Black root (Stimulates)

- Mimosa Tenuiflora

Use once or twice a week on dry or damp skin. Exfoliating is particularly recommended before using a self tanning treatment.

Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* I'm in need of a good winter time body scrub. Something that will exfoliate, yet make my skin nice &amp; soft.
Any recs?


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 6, 2005)

All of these are from B&amp;BW since I work there I'm slightly biased...

I would definately recommed the Need a Margarita? body scrub in the True Blue Spa line. It's amazing. If you want something more food like I would go for either the Tutti Dolci Amaretti Coffee Scrub or even the 100% Pure body scrub in I believe it's vanilla bean or something like that. For uber moisture with exfoliation definately go with the aromatherapy sugar scrubs.


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 6, 2005)

Clinique Sparkle Skin Exfoiliator works great for me


----------



## Skila_Skila (Oct 6, 2005)

I love the B&amp;BW lavendar vanilla. I prefer salt over sugar, but it helps to have the sugar b/c there's nothing like shaving, then deciding to do a salt scrub--I know, it seems like common logic, but I have done that before. I didn't scrub my legs, I did my feet in the tub AFTER shaving my legs, and it still burned.

I don't recommend the Origins scrubs (even though they smell soooo divine) b/c they get clumpy and compacted. I have found some really good ones at Big Lots by Got 2 B and Sara Michaels. These aren't high end, but they do the trick nontheless.


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 14, 2005)

My new HG scrub is Murad's Pomegranate Body Scrub. It smells kind of medicinal but it has glycolic acid in it, which helped to get rid of the bumps on my legs and smooth out my skin all over.


----------



## AspiringArtist (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* I'm in need of a good winter time body scrub. Something that will exfoliate, yet make my skin nice &amp; soft.
Any recs?

I really like Philosophy's Amazing Grace Hot Salt Scrub. It smells wonderful and warms on contact.


----------



## AspiringArtist (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jettgurrl* Hi, i a new here and i totally agree with! Paradise found is the best body scrub, i've ever used. it leaves my skin nice and soft and not oily like some body scrubs! That stuff is so fabulous.


----------



## nikky (Nov 20, 2005)

if you want to try a natural way to go you could try suger and olive oil mix the two together and get silky soft skin. make sure you use extra virgin olive oil. the only down point on this is it doesn't have a lovely scent but you could always add some oils if you have any. but in the winter i recomend this treatment for dry skin.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nikky* if you want to try a natural way to go you could try suger and olive oil mix the two together and get silky soft skin. make sure you use extra virgin olive oil. the only down point on this is it doesn't have a lovely scent but you could always add some oils if you have any. but in the winter i recomend this treatment for dry skin. Yep this a good option, I've tried it before and despite the smell it does wonders for your skin.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Yep this a good option, I've tried it before and despite the smell it does wonders for your skin. You can also add a little ground cinnamon to give it a little smell.
I also like the Juicy hot apple sugar scrub.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 3, 2005)

My favourite body scrubs have to be the body shops they are so nice esp the brazil nut one :icon_love


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

hello, know this site is old but i love the sea salt scrub from jafra.it works wonders on those dry patches b/c it exfoliates and moistens at the same time.great for the feet.i wouldn't advise using it on previously shaved areas or over cuts b/c it has real salt in it and will burn.it's actually called ginger and sea salt.


----------



## karrieann (Dec 5, 2005)

I have been using Lather Bamboo Lemongrass Foaming Body Scrub. I like it because it smells wonderful and because it is not oily. I am not into those scrubs with tons of oil in them. I always fell like I need to wash my body again after the scrub. And as mentioned, they make the tub extremely slippery and dangerous


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah that's true it does make it slippery i just try not to use a lot and only in the shower. and when i dry off i just pat myself with the towel.


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

oh and i mainly use the scrub for my dry spots and use the loofah for my body.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 6, 2005)

The best - THE BEST body scrub I ever tried and currently use is from Sephora - the Coffee and Cream Body Scrub - it smells DEE-LISH-SHUS and it works very very well.

TRY IT !


----------



## murphybrn (Dec 6, 2005)

Bath and Body Shop has a scrub called Fine and Sandy from their True Blue collection. It's $15.00. I think it's supposed to be for your feet, but I use it all over - especially on my legs after I shave them. Makes the legs feel soooooo soft and smooth. Of course, I use it on my feet, too.


----------



## mzbees (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm lovin' the Body Shop's African Spa scrub. It's whipped, and not greasy at all!

Also, The Body Shop has their mini-scrubs on sale for 2 for $10 right now, regular size 2 for $26. Free shipping over $55.



You can call me the new Body Shop addict.


----------



## candle (Dec 8, 2005)

LOREAL body scrub is wounderful..........


----------



## glamslam (Dec 9, 2005)

Last year for Christmas I got some B&amp;BW Tutti Dolce body scrub in...Sugar Cookie? No, I think it was Angel Food Cake...I can't remember. Anyway, it was great, just scrubby enough to do the job and very moisturizing, and the smell!!! Mmmm... I used it down to the last grain of sugar! I don't know why I never went back and bought some more.


----------



## kaori (Dec 9, 2005)

how about clarins body scrub?.....


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I've only tried one scrub called I'm In the Mood for Scrub &amp; wasn't impressed. I've been using a nylon scrub cloth for years &amp; love it. Since Hawaii has a large Asian population, it's widely available &amp; I've seen it in the Asian areas of mainland cities. I think you can find something like it @ the Body Shop as well. I use it w/my favorite bath gel (just a dime-size amount b/c it lathers well) all-year-round. I stopped using Body Scrubs since The Body Shop discontinued their Ginger and Cardamom body scrub



! Why do they always do dat?However...... I found THE most cool stuff in HAWAII this last Oct. Maybe you have heard of it keaLoha? It's called Hawaiian Ginger Salt Glow by Hopa Haiku. OMG!! All of sudden I felt like a Sensous Goddess in the shower. No Kidding! This stuff is soooo yummy. I think you can only get it in Hawaii, though.

I also heard Bath and Body Works Sugar Scrubs is good, but now that I've found this stuff...

P.S. If anybody wants to try this, I'm going back to Maui in January, just P.M. me.

Elisabeth


----------



## kaori (Dec 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *essentialskin* Now in trying not to sound like a gimick, I can't say enough about Dead Sea Salts. Yes I have a skin care line and make one, but the reason I make one is because they are simply the best. Not only will they exfoliate your skin, they are very cleansing, help to reduce cellulite and rid water retention and even help body acne. The one I make is Triple Action No Drip Dead Sea Salt Body Scrub, but as you know there are a ton on the market. The only difference with mine is that I've formualted it to contain natural oils and essential oils, but it doesn't drip and isn't runny. I loved dead sea salts but hated the way it was so oily and runny, more scrub went down my drain than on me. I also didn't like the way it made my skin really oily, which my scrub doesn't do, it just makes your skin feel moisturized.
Basically there are a ton of scrubs out there, but if you want a scrub that actually has some skin benefits go with a dead sea scrub they are incredibly theraputic, muscle relaxers the list goes on, it's one thing I can't be without.

Here's a pic so you know what I mean when I say "No drip" instead of an oily base it's made more like a whipped cream containing the essential oils and natural oils, so when you use it it actually clings to your hand and body.





VERRY INTERISTHING ,....I WANT TRY THIS,....



THANKS FOR INFO ESSENTIAL SKIN


----------



## hellokittyaus06 (Feb 10, 2006)

The Body Shop African Spa Wisdom Salt Scrub is THE BEST, smell divine


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 10, 2006)

I have 2 favourite scrubs ~

Cleanse Your Soul Behemoth Scub ~ it's an oil based scrub w/ fine grained brown sugar. I like using this when my skin gets extra dry because it's quite moisturizing.

The Apothecary sugar scrub ~ I have one in each scent. this is in a glycerin base which is different from other scrubs I have seen. this is VERY exfoliating, and I like that because it's in a glycerin base it doesn't leave my shower a mess.

On my skin I have found that I can only use non-salt scrubs otherwise my skin gets very red and irritated. if salt isn't a problem for you body moose has some amazing scrubs and the scents will last on your skin for 8-12 hours (and all their scents are fabulous).


----------



## beautytrix (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm new here but my SIL swears by a sugar body scrub sold by a totally new bath and body company. www.paradisepotions.com My SIL is the ultimate beauty junkie and she is raving about this scrub



! She is looking for a job evaluating day spas! Personally I would like a job evaluating massage therapists!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 11, 2006)

the scrub i love in the winter is bbw pure simplicty fig body scrub.


----------



## pieced (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't use any product scrub likie vereyone mentioned, since I don't it exfoliates the skin in the way I like, so I use The Body Shops Skin Towel http://www.usa.thebodyshop.com/bodys...tId=prod150035
and Bath gloves http://www.usa.thebodyshop.com/bodys...tId=prod150011
They are great, and does a keep me clean and exfoliated everytime I take a shower...


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Kim. Salt and sugar scrubs are the best. Warm Spirit has some excellent scrubs. I especially like the Mango Body Polish

Cindy


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 11, 2006)

I always just use a body wash. I'd never considered the benefits of a scrub! I'll definitely have to check into this.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* I always just use a body wash. I'd never considered the benefits of a scrub! I'll definitely have to check into this. ditto! i guess if it does wonders on my skin, it should do wonders on my body, too, right?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 13, 2006)

I absolute totally and utterly love. Avons Planet Spa African Shea Butter Brown Sugar Scrub. It smells sooooo good and it exfoliates just perfectly. Leaves skin super super smooth and then afterwards you can put the matching Lotion. Its a treat!


----------



## desertvixen (Feb 14, 2006)

I just can't bring myself to pay alot of scrubs....so my two inexpensive but yummy favorites are Sunshine Spa Vanilla Orange Sugar Scrub - 16oz for $14 (usually get this on sale for under $10) and Aura Cacia Ginger Mint Body Polish 8oz for $10.


----------



## dietpepsifreak (Feb 15, 2006)

Everyone should check out Cleanse your Soul! She has these scrubs called Behemoth scrubs and they are out of control! Her website is www.cleanseyoursoul.com Lots of scent choices and the scrub is like 16 oz for 10 bucks. Very good deal!


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Feb 17, 2006)

*I really like Avon's detoxifying body scrub, Planet Spa sea salt body scrub, Alba sugar scrub.They leave my skin soft and glowing.*


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 23, 2006)

I've bought so many and they all leave an oily film in the tub and shower. HOWEVER.............thanks to a recommendation I am using Philosophy Gingerbread Man. I cannot say enough about it! Lovely


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

B &amp; BW True Blue and Avon Naturals


----------



## pinkvixyb (Nov 28, 2006)

Liz Earle

Are They Good?


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't use a body scrub, but once in awhile I'll use a body brush to get dead skin cells off.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a recipe for homemade bath salt/body scrub if anyone wants it. I made a big batch this year and am giving jars &amp; packets to people as gifts. It's not creamy, but it has glycerin in it which helps to make the skin soft. As with all scrubs, you gotta wash out the inside of the shower afterwards, though, because it WILL be slippery!


----------



## rayne (Dec 20, 2006)

I absouletely LOVE Totally Juicy's Hot Apple Scrub. That's one of the best scrubs that I've ever used and it smells good enough to eat. I also love BBW's sugar scrubs, but a lot of people feel that they're too oily. But my skin is very dry so I don't have a problem with the oil.


----------



## Leony (Dec 21, 2006)

The best body scrub I've used is from *House Of Rose*


----------



## chrgrl (Dec 23, 2006)

Skindecent's bermuda beach smoothers got really freaking good reviews at MUA. i got the chestnuts and brown sugar, angel dupe, and spicy peach custard scents. they have tons of scents to choose from! i just ordered mine last night and i can't wait to try them.

the aromatherapy scrubs from BBW are good, too.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

BeautiControl's Brown Sugar Scub....followed by the lotion and perfume...Love it!

I also learned that sugar scrubs and lotions slow down hair growth on your legs


----------



## Onyx (Jan 30, 2007)

THe Best Bodyscrub I ever had was the OliveOil-Sugar-Scrub.

It's the cheapest, allergy-sufferers don't have to be afraid AND it gets rid o dead skin cells and makes skin soooo soft.

Even my boyfriend loves this, give it a shoot:

Take 3 tablespoons sugar and mix it with 2 tablespoons OliveOil!

Apply that on your cleansed bodyparts and GENTLY massage in the scrub.

Then rinse with lukewarm water and pat dry. Voila.

You can use more or less oil ,just try it. It works!

EDIT:

Oh and if you want a lovely scent then just add a drop or two of ethereal oils.

It's great


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

Honestly any body scrub scrub will do some are just better scented than others u can even make your own if u were so inclined.


----------



## doodi (Jan 31, 2007)




----------

